# Scrollbalken im Frameset erwünscht, fehlt jedoch ! plz help



## tribunmaster (11. Dezember 2004)

Hallo

Hätte mal wieder ein kleines Problem und zwar habe Ich auf meiner aktuellen Seite 3 Frames, (oben, links,mainframe). Keines der Frames ist scrollbar und so solls auch sein, nun ist es aber so das ein wenig Inhalt der Seite nicht zu erkennen ist nach unten hin weils eben keine Scrollbalken gibt, deswegen würd Ich schon gern nen Scrolballken haben allerdings nicht einzeln in einem der Frames sondern einen für die gesamte Seite rechts am rand wie jede normale HP! Habs im frameset (meine Startseite) mit scrolling=YES etc. versucht, allerdings ohne Ergebnis.

hier mal meine bisherige Seite:
http://www.dance-factory-berlin.de/startseite.htm

Wäre super wenn mir wer erkären könnte wie das funktioniert einen Scrollbalken fürs  gesamte Frameset zu erstellen, der quasi für die gesamte HP geht und nicht nur einen mit dem innerhalb der Frames gescrollt werden kann.

greetz
Andre


----------



## Andreas Späth (11. Dezember 2004)

Also ob man alle frames mit einem einzelnem Scrollbar versehen kann ist mir nicht bekannt.
Ich würd hier anstatt mit Frames einfach mit Tabellen arbeiten dann hat sich auch das Scrollbarproblem erübrigt.
Und wenn du diese Matchliste nur in einer Datei haben willst ( für einfachrere Updates weil ich einfach mal davon ausgehe dass du kein php einsetzt) kannst du diese in einen iframe reinpacken.


----------



## tribunmaster (11. Dezember 2004)

Ich habs ja mit Tabellen versucht, aber ich scheiter schon daran das Ich es nicht hinbekommen habe die Tabellen zu verschieben. Hab mal ne Tabelle erstellt und nen Banner reingehaun, aber kriegs nicht hin die Tabelle bzw. deren Inhalt so zu positionieren wie Ich es möchte. Habs mit margin-top etc versucht, das verschiebt zwar den Banner ansich jedoch nur innerhalb der Tabelle so das dann immer was fehlt vom Banner, wie aber evrschiebe Ich die Tabelle ansich? Ne Ebene kann man ja bspw. in Dreamweaver einfach verschieben, ne Tabelle aber nicht. Wie geht das denn? :[

greetz
andre


----------



## Andreas Späth (12. Dezember 2004)

Was verstehst du unter Tabellen verschieben ?
Also eine Tabelle kann man schon dahin bringen wo man sie haben möchte.
Wie du schon erwähnt hast ist margin-top usw. eine Möglichkeit dafür.
Weitere sind zb simple html Elemente wie <div align="center"> kann man auch nutzen um die Position der Tabelle anzugeben.
Auch unsichtbare Gifs als Abstandhalter wirken wahre Wunder 

Versuch das ganze mal in einer Tabelle umzusetzen, wenn es dann nicht da ist wo es sein sollte kannst du hier denn Quelltext ( oder noch besser einen Link ) der Seite posten, es wird sich bestimmt Jemand bereiterklären sich das Ganze mal anzusehen und dir helfen den Fehler zu finden


----------



## tribunmaster (12. Dezember 2004)

Nen einfaches Beispiel, habe wiegesagt ne tabelle erstellt und in selbige nen Banner eingefügt, hier mal der Code von der Seite:


```
<!DOCTYPE HTML PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD HTML 4.01 Transitional//EN"
"http://www.w3.org/TR/html4/loose.dtd">
<html>
<head>
<meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=iso-8859-1">
<title>Unbenanntes Dokument</title>
</head>

<body>
<table width="100" border="0" cellspacing="0" cellpadding="0">
  <tr>
    <td><object classid="clsid:D27CDB6E-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000" codebase="http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab#version=6,0,29,0" width="853" height="166">
      <param name="movie" value="../Eigene%20Dateien/Kopie%20von%20bongsports%20ohne%20popup/banner.swf">
      <param name="quality" value="high">
      <embed src="../Eigene%20Dateien/Kopie%20von%20bongsports%20ohne%20popup/banner.swf" quality="high" pluginspage="http://www.macromedia.com/go/getflashplayer" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="853" height="166"></embed>
    </object></td>
  </tr>
</table>
</body>
</html>
```

Wie kann Ich diese Tabelle nun bspw. nach oben verschieben, Ich habs mit style="top: blapx" versucht, hat aber nicht geklappt.

Hier mal zum Anschaun:
http://www.dance-factory-berlin.de/Untitled-1.htm

greetz
Andre


----------



## kle-ben (12. Dezember 2004)

Hi
Wie DJ Teac schon vorgeschlagen hat nutze einfach ein div tag:

```
<div style="position:absolute left='0'; top='0';">
<table> blabla </table>
</div>
```
Gruß Benny


----------

